# ZELNORM ADVICE



## Lit'lNutz (Jun 10, 2009)

Zelnorm was an original mirracle for me and then it was pulled off the market. I have been ordering generic from Medsmex.com and have not a problem. They do not deliver to Canada anymore for some reason. I have ordered zelnorm from Europe and complete ####. Did nothing but give me cramps and diahrea. Recently just order from the Canadian Family Pharmacy http://www.canadianfamilypharmacy.org/. These pills are actually making me more bloated and have no labels on them.Does anyone know where to order quality zelnorm that ships to Canada??


----------



## wildbabycatzz (May 14, 2010)

Lit said:


> Does anyone know where to order quality zelnorm that ships to Canada??


Canada goes along with our FDA - if it is not legal here (even with an rx), they will not do it. I always check, but I've never found a Canadian pharmacy (that is truly Canadian and not just a front for India) that carries/ships it


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I order generic zelnorm from inhousepharmacy from India and have had good luck with it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i too have had good luck with tegibs--generic zelnorm--from inhouse pharmacy. don't know if inhouse will ship to canada though. their website says they ship to us, uk and "international" but they don't list what countries "international" includes.good luck. hope you can find something.


----------



## Lit'lNutz (Jun 10, 2009)

Thx for the advice guys. Inhouse doesn't ship to Canada.Have any of you ever ordered Zelnorm from http://pharma-house.org/ ?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no, sorry i haven't ordered from them---just medsmex and inhouse. wonder why it's so hard to find online phamarcies that'll ship to canada---other people have posted about having problems with this too. canadian customs really strict? confiscate shipments a lot? whenever i place an order i always worry it'll get confiscated by us customs but so far i've had good luck. and i'm careful not to order too much at one time--i think i read somewhere here and elsewhere too that us customs doesn't generally confiscate small personal use orders--ninety days supply... must be frustrating....good luck!


----------



## Caduceus (May 20, 2010)

Hi! http://pharma-house.org/ doesn't ship to Canada and Germany right now, Some troubles with Canadian and German customs. But as they said "we will ship as soon as possible"i found here http://health-seller.com/product.php?query=zelnorm they ship to Germany and i think have to ship to Canada tooat pharma-house zelnorm 2mg per pill $1.01health-seller zelnorm 2mg per pill $0.95i made order for ADVAIR DISKUS INHALER for my mom and i got it in 6 days.yesterday i made order for zelnorm, i hope i will get it soon







(Sorry for my english,i'm German)


----------



## sally-p (Nov 1, 2001)

I too was frustrated with the "new" packaging and color of the generic Zelnorm. I am not sure that it works the same. I started taking Amitiza in the late afternoon or evening (8 micrograms) and taking the generic zelnorm in the morning. This gives you a 1-2 punch. Right now it is working and I skip the Amitiza now and then.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

sally-p, where did you order your generic zelnorm from? I always order mine from inhousepharmacy and it looks just the same as Zelnorm.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

For those you who do not want the genetic form of Zelnorm, MedsMex used to sell the real thing, but I think they are out of business. Their site is down. I did find another pharmacy in Mexico that has Zelnorm or Zelmac as it is called in Mexico. It is www.bajapharmacy.com. They say they ship worldwide. I have never ordered from them, so I don't know how reputable they are. I think there is a toll free number on their site. You might want to call first. Good luck.Rose


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

rose,i will try them right now. i hope they have the real thing!!thanks


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Zeppod,Please let us know how you make out ordering from them.Thanks,Rose


----------

